# Bulgur Dinner Rolls



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 16, 2007)

These rolls are DELICIOUS!! My wife and mother-in-law have been making them since before I was part of the family and they are always in demand. My son typically eats about a half dozen at a meal.

I was going to add these to gypsy's Thanksgiving smorgasbord thread, but their good anytime of year.

Hope you enjoy them.

*Bulgur Refrigerator Rolls*

1 cup bulgur wheat
2 cups boiling water
2 packages dry yeast
1/2 cup lukewarm water
1 cup milk, scalded
3/4 cup sugar
3/4 cup vegetable oil
2 teaspoons salt
2 eggs, beaten
7 to 7 1/2 cups flour

Add bulgur to boiling water and simmer for 20 minutes. Cool. Dissolve yeast in lukewarm water. Add oil to scalded milk; then add sugar, salt, and beaten eggs. Mix well. Add bulgur and yeast to milk mixture; add 3 1/2 cups flour and mix until smooth. Add flour as needed until you have a soft dough. Knead 8 to 10 minutes. Place in a greased bowl. Cover with plastic wrap, then foil, and refrigerate for several hours or overnight. 
When ready to bake, punch dough down, form into rolls, and place on well-greased baking sheets. Let rise until double in bulk. Bake at 350 degrees for 12 to 15 minutes or until lightly browned.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 16, 2007)

Homebrew, they sound great! Thank you for the recipe!


----------

